# Where is your E-Level touchpad?



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

So there is a thread for V2 controllers. I'm about to install my E-Level kit and am trying to figure out a place for the touchpad/controller. Lets see some examples!


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

In my GLI









In my old Jetta


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

My friend has his in the dash cubby under the light switch.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> My friend has his in the dash cubby under the light switch.


wish there was a dash cubby for mk6 jettas, that would be my first option.


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ohhh I thought there was one on the jetta he drives a gti.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

gti.jon said:


> wish there was a dash cubby for mk6 jettas, that would be my first option.


I always wanted to retrofit one into my car. I always thought that would be a nice spot for the controller.

Well, I dont have a pic of mine in the car, but I put it under my e brake.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I just have mine sitting on the seat or in a cup holder. The only problem is that in the cold the cable gets stiff and I am afraid that eventually because it gets moved around so much that it will short the cable someday. 

I need to get it mounted. I just don't want to hack a hole in my 20th's interior. 

In for more examples. :beer:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

gtipwnz said:


>


 Nice, is that from dorbitz? 

I also like under the ebrake, but that looks like a mk4, not quite the same layout as the mk6, but if I decide to hack up my car there is probably just enough room under my e brake as well. 

Anyone else got any pics?:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Still a work in progress but here's mine...


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> Nice, is that from dorbitz?
> 
> I also like under the ebrake, but that looks like a mk4, not quite the same layout as the mk6, but if I decide to hack up my car there is probably just enough room under my e brake as well.
> 
> Anyone else got any pics?:thumbup:


 
Yep, that's from Dorbritz. I have it in my mk6 GTI. It replaces the cup holder, and you can get it wrapped in that OEM vinyl like the picture. It's probably one of my favorite mods.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

gtipwnz said:


> Yep, that's from Dorbritz. I have it in my mk6 GTI. It replaces the cup holder, and you can get it wrapped in that OEM vinyl like the picture. It's probably one of my favorite mods.


 If I didn't use my cup holder every day I would go for this, still might though


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, I never used the cupholders. Random stuff always goes in the ashtray, and I only ever bring water bottles in my car to drink, so they go in the door cubby.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

gtipwnz said:


> Yeah, I never used the cupholders. Random stuff always goes in the ashtray, and I only ever bring water bottles in my car to drink, so they go in the door cubby.


 Ahhh, the door cubby! I always have a water bottle with me. How could i overlook that?! I think you may have solved my problems...:banghead::laugh:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> Ahhh, the door cubby! I always have a water bottle with me. How could i overlook that?! I think you may have solved my problems...:banghead::laugh:


 Glad to help! Haha, that thing fits bottles perfectly. The only thing is if you're driving with music sometimes if the bottle is touching the door trim it will buzz, but I just angle it so that it doesn't. Let me know if you decide to install that and you need any tips :beer:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

gtipwnz said:


> Glad to help! Haha, that thing fits bottles perfectly. The only thing is if you're driving with music sometimes if the bottle is touching the door trim it will buzz, but I just angle it so that it doesn't. Let me know if you decide to install that and you need any tips :beer:


 Actually I don't think that'll work, I just realized I have the circular cup holders in my GLI...urghh I was excited there for a bit


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

where do you guys put your drinks if you lose your cupholders? 

i def like how clean it looks being mounted there but i think i'd hate to lose my cupholders


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

babydubz said:


> where do you guys put your drinks if you lose your cupholders?
> 
> i def like how clean it looks being mounted there but i think i'd hate to lose my cupholders


 We touched on this above, there is a cubby for bottles in the door :thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Dorbritz Design!


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

awful picture, but you get the idea. Drilled through a blank button and put a rubber grommet in to reduce rubbing. I have about 3'-4' or cord snaked into there too so I can literally stand outside of the car and still hold the controller. Then just push the wire back through the grommet.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Steve, that is nice, but it won't work with the round cupholders in the mk6. 

Mike that's not a bad idea. I might consider doing that :thumbup: do you just stash it in that little tray area when your not using it?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

As nice as some of these cup-holder installs are... I don't think I could ever do that. I know I'd instantly regret it when I have no where to put my beer.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

bryangb said:


> As nice as some of these cup-holder installs are... I don't think I could ever do that. I know I'd instantly regret it when I have no where to put my beer.


 :laugh:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

damn our stupid mk6's for having the non removable round cupholders. i talked to dorbritz ahwile back and i would have had to send it to him to have something made but i didnt want to have to ship my whole console. still trying to find somewhere good to mount my switchspeed...


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

ripNdip said:


> damn our stupid mk6's for having the non removable round cupholders. i talked to dorbritz ahwile back and i would have had to send it to him to have something made but i didnt want to have to ship my whole console. still trying to find somewhere good to mount my switchspeed...





gti.jon said:


> Steve, that is nice, but it won't work with the round cupholders in the mk6.



Im pretty sure oemplus.com sells mk6 removable cupholder consoles

they suck to install:screwy:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

bryangb said:


> As nice as some of these cup-holder installs are... I don't think I could ever do that. I know I'd instantly regret it when I have no where to put my beer.


Bryan, that's why you either hold the beer between your legs in your lap, slam it before you get into the car, or pressurize your air setup with nitrous instead if air so you can hook up a keg a Guinness to a tap that reaches from the trunk to the front seat so you can drink it like a straw. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lelrlt


----------



## flyboi82 (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine....so far


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

DSC_0895 by KorayH, on Flickr


DSC_0868 by KorayH, on Flickr


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

^^ that makes me miss my mk4, clean placement. Wish the MK6 had somewhere/something similar to the mk4 or mk5 where that controller can go.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Seppdelaney said:


> Bryan, that's why you either hold the beer between your legs in your lap, slam it before you get into the car, or pressurize your air setup with nitrous instead if air so you can hook up a keg a Guinness to a tap that reaches from the trunk to the front seat so you can drink it like a straw.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lelrlt


Seems like a lot of work for a mediocre(at best) stout. :beer::beer:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Would you prefer Murphy's? (I would). Or perhaps a boddingtons?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hozgco


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Seppdelaney said:


> Would you prefer Murphy's? (I would). Or perhaps a boddingtons?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hozgco


I'll take a Terrapin Wake n Bake breakfast stout :beer:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I'll take a Terrapin Wake n Bake breakfast stout :beer:


Mmmmmm. Wake n bake...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

All this beer, and no more touchpads. So bittersweet.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

specialkk43 said:


> Mmmmmm. Wake n bake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like an orgasm in the mouth


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Here's my effort in the Corrado. :thumbup:

Excuse the wobblyness, My compressor decided to stop working so I had no hole saw/drill. So I had to use a screwdriver to literally bore through the wood, and then a file!



















Made a little bracket on the panel and cut out a notch at the top so I can pop it out easily.










Then covered. Only roughly cut in this pic!









Not sure I actually like this now I've done it :-/


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^

Extremely impressed by the creativity of this idea as well as the execution. I hope that the controller holder has tabs on the side to hold it in place over bumpy roads :thumbup:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Here's my effort in the Corrado. :thumbup:


That looks awesome! Great job! :beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks guys:thumbup: It's grown on me now so it's good that I like it myself too! lol.

I've not had to 'fix' it as such yet, it's a nice push fit, but I've fitted 'L' brackets ready just in case. I'd just need to drill through the panel (either side of the bottom 4 vdo's) and pop a couple of oem black screws in there. :thumbup: Hopefully I can get away without having screws on show though.

The top panel which I made some time ago has always been fine, as was the previous smaller bottom panel before the touchpad addition. Seen below.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------

